# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Virtualisation >  Mac OSX Lepord in Virtualbox

## piratekingdan

Has anyone yet tried running a Mac on Virtualbox?

I really just want the program "Garageband," which seems to be a Mac-only program with no Linux alternative.

I have the .dmg for OSX, and am trying to convert it to an ISO. Does anyone know if the newer OS, which runs on Intel processors, can run in virtualbox?

----------


## jcollins

The simple answer is no, it cannot be done. And piracy is illegal anyway.

----------


## veratyr

The default mac OS X install won't work as the mac hardware is not emulated for it to work. The hacked OS X image that installs on some pc's _might_ work. I have no idea really.

----------


## fjgaude

It's my understanding it is illegal to install any Mac software on anything other than Apple hardware, period.

----------


## zipperback

> I really just want the program "Garageband," which seems to be a Mac-only program with no Linux alternative.


It is ILLEGAL for you to run OS X on anything other than an offical Apple computer as outlined in the Apple OS X license agreement

http://www.apple.com/legal/sla/macosx.html




> 2. Permitted License Uses and Restrictions.
> A. *This License allows you to install and use one copy of the Apple Software on a single Apple-labeled computer at a time*. This License does not allow the Apple Software to exist on more than one computer at a time,and you may not make the Apple Software available over a network where it could be used by multiple computers at the same time. You may make one copy of the Apple Software (excluding the Boot ROM code) in machine-readable form for backup purposes only; provided that the backup copy must include all copyright or other proprietary notices contained on the original.


With that said however, There are a few alternatives if you want to do audio editing on Linux.

I use Audactiy for editing audio podcasts, music mixing, etc...



```
sudo apt-get install audacity
```

Audacity is an excellent application.

- zipperback
 :Popcorn:

----------


## veratyr

He did not ask if it was legal. He asked if it was possible/anyone has ever tried it.

It would be interesting to see if the hacked copy is able to run in a vm.

You may also want to look at ubuntustudio. More specifically the application ardour.

----------


## Sinkingships7

> He did not ask if it was legal. He asked if it was possible/anyone has ever tried it.


QFT


you can google search this stuff for weeks and months. but without the right hardware and determination, it'll be impossible. and even with, still a challenge that few have accomplished.

----------


## zipperback

> He did not ask if it was legal. He asked if it was possible/anyone has ever tried it.



Software piracy is illegal.

The use of OS X on anything but Apple hardware is illegal.

Discussion and encouragement of illegal activity such as software piracy is against the forum rules and policies.

End of discussion.

- zipperback
 :Popcorn:

----------


## Sef

Thread Closed.  Zipperback said it best in previous post.

----------

